# HELP! Lost Tegu!



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Guys I need urgent help! My tegu got outside and could be any where! How can I get him? How can I find him or lure him or catch him!? Please I need help bad guys, im freaking out!


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 19, 2010)

skylarlaham said:


> Guys I need urgent help! My tegu got outside and could be any where! How can I get him? How can I find him or lure him or catch him!? Please I need help bad guys, im freaking out!



Same thing happened to mine. She got spooked and bolted when a hatchling. I had an idea of where she might be. I was very fortunate and found her laying scared under a huge bush (which is where I suspected her be). Its best to have multiple people around to keep eyes open. I didn't have any method to lure her. Just 100% luck and some help from 2 friends being near keeping their eyes out while i was on my hands and knees looking around. Good Luck! I hope all works out well!!!!!
It's a Scary Thing!

-BLAIR


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 19, 2010)

Depends on temperature probably and/or if he got spooked as to how far he could have gone(might even have been picked up by somebody).. I wouldn't rely on luring him back so much as trying to get in his mind and finding him yourself - it's a big world out there.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Well where I live at the moment, at night its anywhere from 5o to 65 degrees at night, and 80-95 in the morning. Im pretty sure hes in the neighbors yard... But their yard filled with unkept shrubs and tall grass :/


----------



## goodtimes (Mar 19, 2010)

Any luck yet? I had the same freak out today, I was feeding Samus and had to go to the bathroom....took longer than I expected.....forgot the front door was open and when I came back there was no food and no Samus. I looked out front and then came in to look and had no luck, after about 15 min. of panic I walked by and there was Samus back in the enclosure under the heat.
I hope you have the same luck as I did.


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 19, 2010)

best bet when hes gonna have to bask in the day for him on a rock or if hes scared he may have burrowed and if hes still near by in terms of luring i would put out a plate of food he may smell it bu just watch out for other animals as well


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Well guys  its night here and I still havnt found him. Its kinda a cold night tonight 50-55 degrees out. Im pretty sure she was in my neighbors yard some where, but she could be any where now 

Basically what happened was I was taking Isis out to her play pen outside, and I was walking under our orange tree. Right when I was under it, an orange droped from the tree about 1.5 feet away from us :yik . All of a sudden, Isis starts freaking out and leaps out of my hand  I get one of those slow motion moments and grab her by the middle of her tail in mid air. But then I worried that she might drop her tail cuz she starts going CRAZY! So I let her go :doh She falls and hits the ground and FLIES across the ground behind our shed! I go chasing after her but couldnt find her.Then I look at my arm because it was starting to sting, and aparently tegu claws get sharp over hibernation cuz my arm was sliced up. So I go and tell all the neighbors and look in there back yards but dont find her 
So after looking for a few hours I go back in my house and call my mom and start crying to her like crazy. She was extremely suprised because I very very rarely cry. 

And thats the update :morn ...


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 19, 2010)

well i wish you the best of luck and i hope she finds her way back to you very soon


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 19, 2010)

Adam87 said:


> well i wish you the best of luck and i hope she finds her way back to you very soon


Thanks man, I do too


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 20, 2010)

Any luck finding your gu?


...Jefroka


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 20, 2010)

skylarlaham said:


> Adam87 said:
> 
> 
> > well i wish you the best of luck and i hope she finds her way back to you very soon
> ...



What's the update? Any luck? Any word from neighbors even?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 20, 2010)

im so sorry to hear that! have you asked to check your neighbors yard? i hope you find him!


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 20, 2010)

Still havnt found her, I dont know what to do. Im doing my best to stay positive, but im losing hope. And yea ive checked my neighbors yards.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 20, 2010)

are you 100% sure she got outside i once thought nero got outside and i search high and low my yard and the neighbors but she turned up still in the house i really hope you find he soon


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 20, 2010)

reptastic said:


> are you 100% sure she got outside i once thought nero got outside and i search high and low my yard and the neighbors but she turned up still in the house i really hope you find he soon



Read his above posting reptastic. He lost him outside when he was holding him. He escaped from him when he got spooked from a falling fruit...


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 20, 2010)

reptastic said:


> are you 100% sure she got outside i once thought nero got outside and i search high and low my yard and the neighbors but she turned up still in the house i really hope you find he soon



Read his above posting reptastic. He lost him outside when he was holding him. He escaped from him when he got spooked from a falling fruit...


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 21, 2010)

HorseCaak said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > are you 100% sure she got outside i once thought nero got outside and i search high and low my yard and the neighbors but she turned up still in the house i really hope you find he soon
> ...


^This. Well its an even colder night tonight. I hope shes ok, and burrowed under a water heater or something :/


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 21, 2010)

If mine got out I would be looking at areas he could burrow in rather easily, close to the house. I would also concentrate my efforts where plants and weeds are tall, they are drawn to these type areas.

Your gu most likely if it was able to find soft enough ground probably burrowed and is under ground.

Even as spring has arisen here, when I take Beauregard outside, he wants to burrow, it is intinct.

I sure hope you find her.

See if you can put together a search party with friends and neighbors, everyone you can think of, the more the better.

Best of luck.


...Jefroka


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 22, 2010)

good luck


----------



## goodtimes (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey man, any luck finding your tegu? Did you you put out an apb in the neighborhood?? Hope things turn out good.


----------



## HorseCaak (Apr 14, 2010)

Any Luck?


----------



## goodtimes (Apr 14, 2010)

I was wondering too. 

Any new news about your lost tegu????

I would think it would have surfaced by now.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 14, 2010)

it could be out still my nieghbor has a sav and he lost it for a few months over winter and when it warmed up a bit he found it basking in his grass next to a burrow it dug 
good luck finding your gu if you havent found it yet


----------



## wyattroa (Apr 14, 2010)

TEGU_JAKE said:


> it could be out still my nieghbor has a sav and he lost it for a few months over winter and when it warmed up a bit he found it basking in his grass next to a burrow it dug
> good luck finding your gu if you havent found it yet


That is just crazy lucky!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 14, 2010)

wyattroa said:


> TEGU_JAKE said:
> 
> 
> > it could be out still my nieghbor has a sav and he lost it for a few months over winter and when it warmed up a bit he found it basking in his grass next to a burrow it dug
> ...


i know but it died within 2 days after he found it i think they over fed him for not eating much durning the few months he was gone


----------



## Mkulu (Apr 15, 2010)

I would focus within in a very close area of where the shed is. Dark spots for hiding. I am bummed for you.


----------

